# do you run air stones on your shrimp tanks?



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

so i used to run air stones on my tanks but now i have CO2 on my 20 long because im trying to get my gloosso to carpet. anyways has anyone experienced any difference with or without an air stone/ bubble walls? or know any benefits to having one vs not?


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I run airstones and sponge filters in my main tanks (both have canister filters with spraybars breaking the surface as well) for two reasons, shrimp like the extra oxygen and in some of my research I've read it increases baby survival rates. And in my neo tank I only run an HOB and just from my tanks themselves I have noticed increased baby survival rates in the tanks with the extra oxygen via airstones and/or sponge filters. On my Mr Aqua 12G long I have my canister filter with a custom spray bar that runs the length of the tank except for about 3 inches on the left side where the spraybar attaches to the hose. I have a dual sponge filter on the other end of the tank. After I'd had shrimp in the tank for about a month I noticed no shrimp went towards the side of the tank where the intake was, which is where the spraybar didn't hit the water surface. It wasn't a dead spot, I could tell by the movement of the moss on that end. But I put in a an airstone on that end and by the next day many shrimp had moved in on that area to graze. So in that instance I noted an immediate change in their behavior based on their location within the tank. 


Others may have different experiences or not note any differences at all, those are just my observations.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

I run a spongefilter and have been wondering about getting win airstone too.
Can't hurt, right?
extra oxygen, happier shrimp.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

I always run a sponge filter in a shrimp tank. It increases O2 in the water and provides a large surface area for shrimp to graze on.


----------



## Asphalt Art (Apr 18, 2013)

I run my 1" airstones in my sponge filters on a 1" airline extension inside. Keeps the little turds from trying to climb inside the filter as well.


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

I run an airstone a couple of hours a day ,just for the bubble visual effect ,as I have an overkill HOB filter for a 10 gallon.I'm not sure whether an airstone increases or decrease PH if overused.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I only use air driven sponge filters for my shrimp so far...


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Sponge filters are great. Beyond the benefits ravensgate pointed out, they're great spots (sponge filters) for watching your shrimp and occasionally counting babies.

I run air stones in most of my tanks that don't have sponge filters but I don't run them all the time. They're great for adding surface agitation to get rid of protein film and for the obvious benefit of gas exchange. Keeping them on a timer can work pretty well if you don't want to hear the bubbling sound all the time.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I run an airstone in every shrimp tank. Just doing this one thing, the baby survival rate goes up by a lot!


----------

